# Puppy classes in Blackpool/Fylde area



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Help! 

In desperate need to socialise and get Bella to puppy classes!

Can anyone recommend any puppy parties or training in the fylde area? Ideally in lytham but willing to travel.

Thanks x


----------

